
Misruption: “Software is eating the moral compass” - randomname2
http://www.misruption.org/
======
zeeshanm
Does anyone else also find the following statement plainly stupid:

>H1B immigrant labor from India has clearly become a "strategic" sourcing
model for tech giants as in the past 2 years as both Microsoft & Google have
appointed CEOs and other executives from India--while backing open borders,
pro H1B tech lobby FWD.us.

Does the author really think the two Indian ex-pats were made CEOs of
respective companies because of their country of origin?

~~~
nailer
I don't think they're saying Nadella was hired because of his country of
origin, but rather they would have preferred an American to have risen brought
the ranks to be in Nadella's position.

(I personally think Nadella's an excellent CEO)

~~~
contingencies
IMHO the US desperately needs international CEOs to offset its inward-looking
media and education system.

------
TallGuyShort
>> import hundreds of thousands of foreigners to replace their American
workers

Oh FFS. Stopped reading there. I don't know what incentives are there for
hiring immigrants. Immigration is hard and you end up with a less flexible
employee. Immigrants are getting hired because they're people, and they happen
to be people who are qualified for the jobs.

~~~
lukeschlather
It's important to note that they are specifically talking about H1B labor. And
H1Bs are not technically immigrants. The H1B visa is a temporary guest-worker
program.

Now, the question is, why are tech companies asking for an expansion of the
H1B program rather than simply asking for more green cards? The answer, of
course, is that H1Bs are easier to abuse and underpay.

This isn't a simple case of "immigrants stealing our jobs." The H1B program
does a lot to suppress tech wages, and I'd like to see the path to citizenship
eased. I don't see any reason companies should be able to keep guest workers
in the country for more than a couple years before sponsoring them for a full
green card.

~~~
omegaworks
There should not be a second class status for ANY worker in this country.
Doing so is distorting the labor market and suppressing wages.

If we need more workers then we need more citizens, cut and dry. There
shouldn't be this grey in-between - it is a crack that too many fall through.

~~~
xlm1717
We have enough citizens. It's not that companies need workers, it's that they
need cheap workers.

------
cortesoft
This makes no sense: "While simultaneously, big tech engages in non-productive
stock buybacks to prop up valuations with cash resources better used for new
R&D or M&A"

What?! It isn't like the money used in a stock buyback just disappears from
the economy. That money will be turned around and invested in some other
company, that might actually needs money and has a purpose to use it for. That
is how the economy works.

It is much better at a macroeconomic level for a company to return cash that
it doesn't feel it can efficiently use to its investors, rather than try to
chase some investment that won't have a good return just because you have the
money.

This whole site seems pretty lacking in terms of understanding of how things
work.

~~~
randomname2
I think the point they make is that while the money doesn't disappear from the
economy, it does disappear from the company (often funded by savings from
layoffs), and disproportionately benefits the execs, rather than the workers
(and sometimes to the detriment of the company, when the money would actually
be better spent on CapEx).

------
nullc
> Research Interns Wanted [...]

> Think of us as your 'side project' to drive better corporate citizenship in
> big tech.

And now we know why their list of sins doesn't include unpaid/underpaid
internships as gateways to employment that few outside of well of backgrounds
can afford to take?

:)

~~~
cortesoft
They also make a pitch for corporate sponsors, saying they will call out their
competitors:

Sponsorship "means we've got your back, and we'll shine our light on any and
all unfair & harmful competitive practices that unethically impede your
growth."

~~~
dbcurtis
Methinks it is time to follow the money, and see who is behind misruption.org

------
educar
While some points this raises are valid, there is a lot h1b fear mongering.
Also, this site seems to be basically for americans and non-americans are
explicitly unwelcome.

------
RangerScience
Yeah, that got eh moderately fast.

But I like the word! Disruption that's malicious, or creates more issues than
it solves.

Then again, not sure I know of any actual misruption - closest I can think of
is the lack of career for Uber/Lyft drivers, and that Oculus will cause eye
issues in kids and the VR industry learned that in the 80s.

------
wballard
Ahh sweet Rhetoric!

Arguments of sophistry and nationalism are not data, but bias. None deserve
preference for the accident of birth. Over the whole course of the human
experience, the idea of nation is a distinction sans difference.

------
x3n0ph3n3
> Big tech's dangerous and irresponsible promotion of artificial intelligence
> (AI), autonomous vehicles, consumer drones, virtual reality, robotics,
> digital 'implants' and many other emerging technologies now borders on the
> obscene.

I see this initiative is run by luddites.

